# How I Know...



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

the wife has been using My iPad.

This was a banner add for me here.... Googled told on her.
https://www.victoriassecret.com/pink

Bring on the jokes about Rick wearing ladies underwear.... I suppose they would go with this


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol... Better check your bank account.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

To dispose the myth ( anything can be warn)you must show pictures of your success other wise you might really be doing yourself an injustice as a predator hunter (or you have some badass calling techniques) Personally I did not recognize this as underwear but possibly a shower curtain to ward off the rain though It looks pretty cold for rain gear. If my wife wore this for underwear I might have to question my thought and hers !!!But the beauty of things lies in the eyes of the beholder!!!! Just saying!! :help: Don't take it personally just saying from my point of view!! LESS is BEST :stop: You make some bada$$ calls and this might explain your ability to overcome such circumstances!!

Keep on keeping on Rick we still love ya!!!!!!!

BigD


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea!! What He said that too!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WELL !! If she gave you what she was wearing to keep you warm - what was she wearing when she took the picture?? ( nothing to do with the smile you have )


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That almost ranks up there with the coyote professor (Rich H.) calling in a coyote with a rubber duck in a Santa Claus costume.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At least it's not a rainbow flag !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Some explanation.... My buddy and I started a rule. If we miss we have to wear a dress on the next stand. I missed a fox earlier that night so I had to wear the dress.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Suggestion to help you not miss Rick.

From now on the one that misses still has to wear the dress, BUT ONLY THE DRESS !!!!!!!

but I also suggest more time at the range, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, Ed. I made notes but have a question... Can I wear boots with the dress? Walking in heels is hard enough without having to walk through 3 foot snow drifts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats where your exp. comes to play!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Short said:


> Worst lookin drag queen I've ever seen....


Thanks


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I found some interesting winter Fox hunting shoes for you... lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Based on that smile on your face, Rick, I'm guessing you missed on purpose.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Short said:


> Rick, maybe I'm just seeing your bad side...lol.


Nope, I would be a very ugly woman.

Eric, those shoes are priceless. Do you mind if I borrow them?

Glen, Neither my hunting partner nor I have missed since that incident. It is quite embarrassing to wear that dress. Especially since the agreement is a photo will be taken and posted on the internet. He does more of the shooting than I do and is on a impressive streak. We will see if he had shaken the rust off come October 1.

On a side note its kinda funny everytime I am packing up my hunting stuff to head out. I bet very few people have to check to make sure they remembered their dress.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You know, Rick...I had considered a run through Canada to your area for a hunt. Now, I'm reconsidering.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

glenway said:


> You know, Rick...I had considered a run through Canada to your area for a hunt. Now, I'm reconsidering.


HAHAHAHA! You will be fine..... unless you miss.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eric, could you send him a matching thong !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Eric, could you send him a matching thong !


Made out of paracord .. ohh but the chaffing would be terrible ..lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Rick... Don, he'll have to shave his legs first...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it sounds like they were hunting on brokeback mountain


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think there are several people needing to go hunting! Predator hunting and dress. What's the world coming to. That's why I hunt alone no body sees when I miss!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Same reason I hunt alone too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's trying for a courage award from ESPN !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am in need of some hunting. Hopefully this weekend I will get some fishing in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I go away for a few days and this is what happens.....................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Someones gotta mind us clowns, Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smile:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

When the rooster is away the hens( in dresses) will play!!!! Just sayinin !!


----------

